# Kerry Mispronounces Lambeau Field as Lambert--Game Over



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6004366/

When it appears that the majority of the electorate considers factors such as "who they would rather have a beer with" to be more important than the economy, jobs, health care, the environment and security--then this guy is in real trouble.

Poll numbers in the battleground State of Wisconsin went from dead even to Kerry behind by 8 points overnight.

Unbelievable blunder! Four more destructive years with this deceitful clueless President are more than I can take. I will now light myself on fire.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :sniper: It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah, probably will offset the popularity drop for the President when he referred to the Hibbing/Virginia, MN area as "The Iron RIDGE."

That's Iron RANGE...it's a new election year...where has all the strategery gone?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

People normally fumble when they try too hard to fit into something they do not belong to in the first place. Remember his bible verse fiasco?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

In the words of the famous Cartman...that bastard.. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"they are always looking for ways to harm the American people, and we are too"

Its funny how insignificant a large flop such as Dubya's was, but when kerry mispronounces a word its the end of the world.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Never, ever mis-pronounce the CHEESEHEADS crib!! 8)

That'll learn em'!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

MT,

Pres. Bush was not trying to 'fit-in' and fakeing being one of the boys like SKerry was. Yes, Bush made a very stupid statement, you are correct. He has made a few stupid statements; However, he has not done it while trying to be something he is not. SKerry was attempting to be something he is not and it bit him in the Arse, just like his favorite bible verse. John 16:3.  What a dope. Read the verse. Devine intervention if you ask me!

Just my 2 cents folks.

Dave


----------

